# Hit b or v rather then space?



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

This seems to be my only major annoyance with the galaxy nexus. Im wondering if its just me that does. If its not just me then i have an idea for a modified keyboard enhancement that is kinda like an "and or" kind of thing. what i was thinking is that if a b or n is added and causes the word to have a red line under it then the phone would automatically replace it with a space. Just an idea of mine. is this possible?


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

Hahahaa, this has been bugging me ever since I got the phone as well. Thought it was just me.

I've been doing it CONSTANTLY! More so when I first got the phone, I guess.

Your idea sounds great, not sure how hard it would be to add a rule to autocorrect to fix the issue. Hopefully someone who knows more can help...


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> This seems to be my only major annoyance with the galaxy nexus. Im wondering if its just me that does. If its not just me then i have an idea for a modified keyboard enhancement that is kinda like an "and or" kind of thing. what i was thinking is that if a b or n is added and causes the word to have a red line under it then the phone would automatically replace it with a space. Just an idea of mine. is this possible?


Anyone who came from a phone under 4" will likely have this problem. I came from the Droid Incredible, and I too hit b a good bit instead of space. It all boils down to the Galaxy Nexus having a higher resolution, so the keyboard is bigger. Your fingers will adjust.

As for putting a space bar in the place of b or n, what are you going to do when you need to hit b or n? Type a lot on your phone and your fingers will learn muscle memory. Science.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Happensbtobmenallnthebdamnbtimentoo!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

thought it was just me. all the goddamn time!


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

Constantly. Shits annoying but It's still the best phone I've ever had


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha same here its always b. I came from the thunderbolt though so I don't know about the screen size comment but I'm constantly doing it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

good to knwo its not just me.

GRLZA- i explained how it could work in the op. when it makes it so that its a Red Line (meaning a word not in dictionary) then thats when it changes to a space.
For your other comment, i thought my fingers would get used to it too. but after 3 months, they havent, at all... I look up and then back at my phone and there is a word connected by a b


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

I wear a size 15-16 ring, and have been pretty hard on my hands, I hit all kinds of keys. I type stuff that spell check just says WTF?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

it bothers me but i think ive gotten used to it after a few thousand texts a month. what i still wish was different is the speech recognition button, ive always wanted that to be a comma.....always.....


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, this has been happening to me nonstop. My only complaint with the stock keyboard!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

